# silver dollar fish eye problem. please help!



## south1fire (Mar 30, 2010)

I have 2 silver dollar fish in a 55 gallon tank. They are about 6 years old and have been healthy and happy for a long time. Suddenly, a few weeks ago, one of the silver dollars started having eye problems. a small white dot formed on one of the eyes and every day it got bigger until it completely covered the eye. Once it covered the eye it became fuzzy (almost dead skin like in the water) and became thick, like it was growing on the eye. It started to peel off until there was nothing but a crater in the socket with what looked like the remains of an eye but somewhat discolored. About 4 days ago it started on the other eye and is now that cottony, fuzzy white growth over the eye. The fish still swims slighty and still eats. The other fish stays away from it yet remains unaffected. What's happening to the fish? Btw I took a pic of the growth of the second eye. Please take a look at it in my gallery.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

bacterial infection. almost sounds like TB, and yes if it is TB it is transferable to humans so be careful and humanely euthanize the fish that eyes are gone, also you need to treat the tank because it can spread the the other fish just like it can spread to you.

Fish Eye Disorders


----------



## south1fire (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you for you feedback. What is TB and that means that we can't save the fish's eyes? What will happen next to the fish?


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

If it is tuberculosis (TB) then you better be very carful as it could be life threatning to you. I would take care of the fish as sugested treat the tank and get yourself tested as well. TB is very contagious.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

south1fire said:


> Thank you for you feedback. What is TB and that means that we can't save the fish's eyes? What will happen next to the fish?


It is a type of bacteria that tends to build resistance to drugs very rapidly. In humans it typically atacks the lungs. There is a treatment listed in white devils link, but I don't realy know any thing about it. 
Be carful though as precious as our fish are to us I don't think it is worth risking lives over.


----------

